# USELESS SURVEY: Boards you use most?



## Not Meowth (Jan 15, 2009)

Title says it all.

Mine are Misc Discussion, Insanity, and maybe Pokémon General (due almost totally to PMD:Oddity xD).


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Jan 15, 2009)

Misc. Discussion, Insanity, Pokémon General, Anime-Style Battling and Forum Games.

I should really broaden my horizons.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 15, 2009)

ASB, Clubs and Role-Playing.

Sometimes Insanity and Artwork.

Wow I suck >_<


----------



## surskitty (Jan 15, 2009)

Team Rating, mod boards, Forum Discussion.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 16, 2009)

forum disc, dh, cc, entertainment


----------



## Minish (Jan 16, 2009)

Misc. Discussion, Entertainment, Laughing Cupboard, Coughing Cupboard, Debating Hall and Forum Discussion are all I ever go in.


----------



## Enekuro (Jan 16, 2009)

I will post anywhere and everywhere. Except for scripting.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 16, 2009)

I think clubs.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 16, 2009)

Miscellaneous Discussion, Insanity, Entertainment, Laughing Cupboard, Reported Posts (:O) and Clubs.

I lurk through Role-playing and occasionally post in the Coughing Cupboard and Forum Games, though.


----------



## Taliax (Jan 17, 2009)

Anywhere but wwebsites, coughing cubbard, and debating hall.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 17, 2009)

Clubs, Artwork(Artists Lounge, Sprites and Pixel art), Introductions(go cat plushies who died!), RP, ASB and Forum Games.

But mostly I use the newest posts feature and post in interesting threads no matter the board.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 17, 2009)

General Pokémon Discussion and Pokémon Video Games are the only ones I've ever made a new post in rather than just replying... so I'd have to say I use those two the most.

I also look through the art and writing forums occasionally (though I rarely post in either of them), plus Miscellaneous, Entertainment, and Forum Games.

And a handful of others (clubs, competitive battling, the Websites section... basically anything I know for sure I'll never have any reason to look at) are set up so that I don't even see them when I'm logged in.

EDIT: And, I just noticed that even though I've never really even looked at the Introductions forum (even when I first joined XD), I still don't have it hidden. Weird.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 17, 2009)

Pretty much everywhere other than the Roleplaying, ASB, HTML/CSS, Scripting and Wi-Fi forums.

Usually I just scan the 'Today's Posts' thing until I find something interesting.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jan 20, 2009)

Role-playing

'Nuff said


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 20, 2009)

Role-playing, Forum Games, Artwork. Occasionally I'll go to Misc and Clubs, but yeah. My main forums~


----------



## Mirry (Jan 20, 2009)

Misc discussion, coughing cupboard, debating hall. Occasionally I visit other places, but I think those are the main areas in which I post. I almost never look at the boards under the "newbies", "Pokemon" and "games" categories.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 26, 2009)

Boards I post in the most: Misc., Insanity, Entertainment, the Cupboards, Artwork, Clubs, and possibly the Pokemon Boards.

Boards I view the most: Pokemon Boards, Misc., Insanity, Entertainment, the Cupboards, Artwork, and Clubs.

Boards that I am somewhat active in, but not consistently: Debating Hall, Site and Forum Discussion, Other Creativity

I tend to avoid most of the games and webmastering stuff, the latter due to not owning a website. (I kinda do, but it really isn't much a website as it is a thing I was going to do but never did.)


----------



## Dewgong (Feb 18, 2009)

Coughing Cupboard, Debating Hall, Forum Discussion.

Occasional you'll find me around Miscellaneous Discussion.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Feb 25, 2009)

Roleplaying, Forum Games, and Video Games. I estimate over half of my posts are made in those boards.

I'll view Insanity, but rarely post there.


----------



## Rai-CH (Mar 11, 2009)

I lurk everywhere except all the computer-y stuff pages (Webmasters, Scripting and stuff like that).

I post more often in Insanity and Video Games.


----------



## Keltena (Mar 11, 2009)

Clubs, Misc. Discussion, Entertainment, and occasionally Insanity.

I lurk in the Debating Hall. :3


----------



## Callisto (Mar 11, 2009)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Role-playing, Forum Games, Artwork. Occasionally I'll go to Misc and Clubs, but yeah. My main forums~


Above and occasionally I check out Insanity, and the Coughing Cupboard and the Haha Cupboard.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Mar 11, 2009)

I look at the little thingy on the right showing the most recent posts in each forum. If there's a thread of interest, then I click it.
Otherwise, I go to the ASB, Role-Playing, Artwork, and occasionally others.


----------



## KOOLIONESSFULL (Mar 12, 2009)

Clubs. That's about it.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 13, 2009)

I mostly use everything under the "Non-Pokemon" bracket, plus Clubs and Artwork.


----------



## ColorBlind (Mar 14, 2009)

I usually lurk here but I use the Insanity, Miscellaneous, and advertising boards.


----------



## Mr. Person (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh coughing cupboard for sure n_n


----------



## Harlequin (Mar 21, 2009)

I hardly ever post.


----------

